# Attic Insulation is Wet - Any Idea Why?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There may be a few reasons for the moisture but we can see a few things wrong that will not help. 
Any barrier should be on the warm side and it looks like you have paper side up insulation.
We do not see air chutes that would bring air from soffet vents.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi air force and welcome to the forum,
Oh My, it looks like the batt insulation is installed upside down, Kraft facing on top. in a cold climate the Kraft paper goes to the warm side.

Is there another layer of insulation under that and someone just added the extra on top?

Is there moisture on the underside of the roof, it doesn't look like it.

With Kraft on top the moisture that passes through the drywall, which is a small amount, is getting trapped by that paper (vapor barrier).

Let me know what is under what ae are looking at, the layers?

Bud


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for your reply’s. I gladly appreciate it. There is only one layer of insulation. It’s all r-30 insulation. There is no moisture on the underside of the roof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

So whats the best way to correct this? Install air shutes, flip the insulation so it correct and replace the wet insulation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Lets talk ventilation that Neal mentioned. We are looking for soffit vents for low and a ridge or gable vents for up high. What do you have?

Bud

Flip and replace is correct. Batts don't always block the soffits like blown in so may not be needed at this point.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

usaf27 said:


> Thanks for your reply’s. I gladly appreciate it. There is only one layer of insulation. It’s all r-30 insulation. There is no moisture on the underside of the roof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Toward the peak at the back of the house you should have vents thru the roof or slots cut in the sheeting just under the peak of the roof.

Watch for nails from the roofing but you need to see if there is cool air in the soffet area on the other side of the outside wall that can be brought into the space.


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

The ridge of roof does have a slot. It also has a vented ridge cap. The overhang has vented soffit as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

Lol. The attached garage is the same way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Where ever this came from you do not have enough venting to keep the attic dry. The wet insulation need to be removed it may dry but wants to be watched carefully for mold growth. I would remove he paper and move it to the garage for drying. Keep moving and fluffing it so it can dry quickly.

It looks like enough water to be a leak but you would expect that would be more concentrated in one spot. Do you have bathroom fan or something discharging in the attic?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

usaf27 said:


> The ridge of roof does have a slot. It also has a vented ridge cap. The overhang has vented soffit as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need the chutes installed.

New roof, request the roof come back. may not be his problem but an experience set of eyes would be a good plus.


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

We have two heat lamps that we run frequently. They have a fan that discharged into the attic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

usaf27 said:


> Lol. The attached garage is the same way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heated garage?


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

Garage is not heated. Just the insulation was installed the same way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

It looks like I’ll atleast be doing the following:
1. Installing Air Chutes
2. Flipping the good insulation so the paper is facing down 
3. Replacing the wet/bad insulation

Anything else that should be performed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We can see you have limited air from the soffets and it looks almost like the upper vents were not opened properly or you are loosing very much warm moist house air into the space.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

usaf27 said:


> It looks like I’ll atleast be doing the following:
> 1. Installing Air Chutes
> 2. Flipping the good insulation so the paper is facing down
> 3. Replacing the wet/bad insulation
> ...


You need to make sure you don't have a leaky roof.


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

I’ll double check. I’m pretty sure the roof is not leaky. It was just replaced 2 years ago and we have been through hellacious rain storms with no leaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It's enough to be bad but looks like it is new. And caught early. 

Was there a chance the attic access was left open even part way.


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

No. The attic access was shut. One thing we have done differently this winter was that we have ran a space heater in the master bedroom/bathroom to help with the colder temps we have been having. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

From the attic side look at the pipes and wiring coming thru the ceiling and look at the fiber glass as dirty air leaves dirt on the insulation
Look closely at leaking around or from the bathroom fan, does it go out thru the roof?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@usaf "We have two heat lamps that we run frequently. They have a fan that discharged into the attic."

That does not sound good. Are those fans blowing inside air into the attic?
Even just warm air would not be good, but exhausting house air into the attic would certainly contribute to the moisture problem. Only difference is, I would expect to see it on the bottom side of the roof or the nails.

Approximately where are you located, we need the climate region. if I missed it I apologize.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

usaf27 said:


> We have two heat lamps that we run frequently. They have a fan that discharged into the attic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read this as exhaust fan, do they just go to the attic.


----------



## usaf27 (Jan 10, 2018)

Im locates in Ohio. The radiant heat lamps have fans to keep cool. Those output of those fans do go into the attic. Additionally, I have a 110 CFM exhaust fan that exhausts to the outside. The house was built in 2001. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like those heat fans are functioning just like exhaust fans but are not designed to be ducted to the outside. Even if they have a fitting where they could be vented out they are terribly inefficient. IMO, they need to be replaced. I don't see the logic of creating the nice warm source of heat while venting most of it away. And it certainly can't be vented into the attic.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is this something that you don't usually do?
Can you get a picture of these units from above?


----------

